# Best Routes for a Beginner Group in the Cupertino/Palo Alto area?



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Taking a group of beginner to intermediate cyclists out this coming weekend and wanted to hear your opinions on the best 'learning' spots. Idealy this is a long rolling road with broad shoulders lacking cars and an abundence of other cyclists, however I don't know where this road is therefore I am asking your advice.

I want them to feel comfortable, get used to their bikes, pedals, shoes, and technique however I don't want to worry too much about cars and I don't want to bother any other cyclists enjoying their ride with a group of freds. 

The only thing in my head at the moment is foothill expressway & homestead straight up to sand hill & juniper sierra then back. There's only maybe 2 or 3 'climbs' plenty of water/support and the shoulder is pretty wide through out. However there are tons of cars (most are aware of the cyclists) however it's the other cyclists that I am worried about. should i just tape a big X on the back of their jersey's/tshirts like we do to the rear windshield of cars at track events?

Please Advise. Ride is on Monday.

Thank you.
w


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*you answered your own question*

Foothill is the best choice and really no raod in that area is going to be without cars. I agree that the motorists seem to be "bike freindly". As for the other riders, maybe get the group out early when bike traffic is lower.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Foothill has a wide bike lane from Cupertino all the to around Stanford Ave., then the bike lane disappears when you get near the Stanford golf course (perhaps too scary for beginners). There are a few points where speeding traffic often cuts through the bike lane, e.g., San Antonio and El Monte, so make sure your people pay attention to conditions.

Remember that you are dealing with 50+ mph traffic on Foothill. If you have any concerns about your group not being able to ride in a straight line or obeying basic traffic laws (like stop lights), this is not the place to find out. I would not take beginner children on to an expressway. I think a big empty corporate parking lot is a better place for kids to get comfortable with riding a bike.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

johnny99 said:


> Foothill has a wide bike lane from Cupertino all the to around Stanford Ave., then the bike lane disappears when you get near the Stanford golf course (perhaps too scary for beginners). There are a few points where speeding traffic often cuts through the bike lane, e.g., San Antonio and El Monte, so make sure your people pay attention to conditions.
> 
> Remember that you are dealing with 50+ mph traffic on Foothill. If you have any concerns about your group not being able to ride in a straight line or obeying basic traffic laws (like stop lights), this is not the place to find out. I would not take beginner children on to an expressway. I think a big empty corporate parking lot is a better place for kids to get comfortable with riding a bike.


good point. i think a few training laps are going to be required before the ride. being that it is a monday i don't expect many cyclists/cars out there mid-day. or i hope....


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

wchane said:


> good point. i think a few training laps are going to be required before the ride. being that it is a monday i don't expect many cyclists/cars out there mid-day. or i hope....


Expect lots of traffic on Foothill around lunch hour, especially around Los Altos.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

johnny99 said:


> Expect lots of traffic on Foothill around lunch hour, especially around Los Altos.


by midday i was thinking 1:30 and till 3pm...fingers crossed =/ thx.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Have your riders ride to the right on the bike lane on Foothill. Too many riders crowd the left side, which forces passing riders to either go out in traffic or pass on the right. I have seen people nearly get nailed when passing in the traffic lane. Sure, its their fault for not looking, but they wouldn't have had to do it if the rider they were passing had been on the right side. Passing people on the right can be unexpected and startle newer riders.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

ericm979 said:


> Have your riders ride to the right on the bike lane on Foothill. Too many riders crowd the left side, which forces passing riders to either go out in traffic or pass on the right. I have seen people nearly get nailed when passing in the traffic lane. Sure, its their fault for not looking, but they wouldn't have had to do it if the rider they were passing had been on the right side. Passing people on the right can be unexpected and startle newer riders.


thx. this is a given. 

passing on my right still freaks me out from time to time, especially if i'm not expecting anyone...then again that's my fault.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

This ride of yours is happening on Monday? On Sundays you can ride on Canada Road in San Mateo (I know, a lot further north than you want) between Highway 92 and Edgewood Road. That section of two lane road has wide shoulders and absolutely no cars between 9:00 AM and 3:00 PM for about three miles. This is known as Cycling Sundays in San Mateo. There are hikers, bikers, bladers, you name it, just no cars nor motorcycles. If you continue south on Canada Road past the closed off section then you are sharing the road with cars and such but, again, there are wide shoulders to ride on. It's 3 miles from Highway 92 to Edgewood Road or about 7.5 miles to Woodside Road, where it ends. It's a really nice area to ride and consists of rolling hills. The toughest climb is not steep but is long. I've seen families ride out there with young kids so most adults should have little to no problem riding out there.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Squidward said:


> This ride of yours is happening on Monday? On Sundays you can ride on Canada Road in San Mateo (I know, a lot further north than you want) between Highway 92 and Edgewood Road. That section of two lane road has wide shoulders and absolutely no cars between 9:00 AM and 3:00 PM for about three miles. This is known as Cycling Sundays in San Mateo. There are hikers, bikers, bladers, you name it, just no cars nor motorcycles. If you continue south on Canada Road past the closed off section then you are sharing the road with cars and such but, again, there are wide shoulders to ride on. It's 3 miles from Highway 92 to Edgewood Road or about 7.5 miles to Woodside Road, where it ends. It's a really nice area to ride and consists of rolling hills. The toughest climb is not steep but is long. I've seen families ride out there with young kids so most adults should have little to no problem riding out there.


this was the original idea, however they like the idea of shops/support along the way, which foothill offers plenty of. 

thx. for the tip, i actually didn't know the closed that off on sundays.


----------

